# Biden crushes Trump in 2024 election polling



## JimH52 (May 20, 2021)

Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
					

President Joe Biden holds a huge lead over former President Donald Trump in a new poll of the 2024 general election — a poll taken barely four months into Biden's current presidency. But it's never too early for some people, and so it is that President Biden holds a commanding 12-point lead over...




					www.mediaite.com
				




And still the GOP is following him around like nursing puppies following their mother.  They are going to be very sorry...but most cults are after they realize the truth...

Mod Edit: Referring to them as GOPQ violates the clean start policy for new threads


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 20, 2021)

Which is so relevant in May of 2021, aside from the fact that it's likely neither Biden nor Trump will be running in 2024, but anything you need to feed your TDS.  Seriously, Jim, go see a doctor, because you're ill.


----------



## Indeependent (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden holds a huge lead over former President Donald Trump in a new poll of the 2024 general election — a poll taken barely four months into Biden's current presidency. But it's never too early for some people, and so it is that President Biden holds a commanding 12-point lead over...
> ...


*mediaite*?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Do you ever *sleep*?


----------



## toobfreak (May 20, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Which is so relevant in May of 2021, aside from the fact that it's likely neither Biden nor Trump will be running in 2024, but anything you need to feed your TDS.  Seriously, Jim, go see a doctor, because you're ill.






 

 BEST STATED POST OF THE DAY


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Which is so relevant in May of 2021, aside from the fact that it's likely neither Biden nor Trump will be running in 2024, but anything you need to feed your TDS.  Seriously, Jim, go see a doctor, because you're ill.


jim has issues.....


----------



## Meathead (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden holds a huge lead over former President Donald Trump in a new poll of the 2024 general election — a poll taken barely four months into Biden's current presidency. But it's never too early for some people, and so it is that President Biden holds a commanding 12-point lead over...
> ...


Biden will be dead or in an assisted living facility by then. The polling should go Trump v Harris.


----------



## MarcATL (May 20, 2021)

Republicans have been steadily trying to dirty up Ole Sleepy Joe, but the American people *aren't* falling for their BOGUS shenanigans anymore.


----------



## JimH52 (May 20, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Which is so relevant in May of 2021, aside from the fact that it's likely neither Biden nor Trump will be running in 2024, but anything you need to feed your TDS.  Seriously, Jim, go see a doctor, because you're ill.
> ...


My issues are a party that lies...denies the truth....covers up threats to our nation...andconti yes to bow to a racist bigot who daily tries to convince Americans that he was cheated in 2020.

The GQP is aCult....no longer a real political party.


----------



## shockedcanadian (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden holds a huge lead over former President Donald Trump in a new poll of the 2024 general election — a poll taken barely four months into Biden's current presidency. But it's never too early for some people, and so it is that President Biden holds a commanding 12-point lead over...
> ...



Biden has been in office for how many months?  The hollymoon phase isn't even over yet.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> My issues are a party that lies...denies the truth....covers up threats to our nation...andconti yes to bow to a racist bigot who daily tries to convince Americans that he was cheated in 2020.
> 
> The GQP is aCult....no longer a real political party.


You lie and deny the truth, TDS Lord, so who are you to judge?


----------



## JimH52 (May 20, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Republicans have been steadily trying to dirty up Ole Sleepy Joe, but the American people *aren't* falling for their BOGUS shenanigans anymore.


The Former Guy would have been ecstatic over a 54% approval rating....but he never even made 50%.....THAT IS A FACT!


----------



## JimH52 (May 20, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > My issues are a party that lies...denies the truth....covers up threats to our nation...andconti yes to bow to a racist bigot who daily tries to convince Americans that he was cheated in 2020.
> ...


WE WILL ALWAYS CALL OUT LIARS....ALWAYS!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden holds a huge lead over former President Donald Trump in a new poll of the 2024 general election — a poll taken barely four months into Biden's current presidency. But it's never too early for some people, and so it is that President Biden holds a commanding 12-point lead over...
> ...



2024?

Is Biden even going to be able to form complete sentences by the midterms?


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


your party lies to us to jim....denies truth.....covers up things....and has lots of bigots ......so what else do you have?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


including those in your party?....


----------



## Anonymous519 (May 20, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> ...


*MORON*!

President Joe Biden visited the US Coast Guard Academy commencement ceremony in New London, Connecticut, on Wednesday, May 19, where he interacted with cadets from the Bears stadium located on the Thames river. However, while delivering his first commencement speech as president, the 78-year-old apparently copied a joke from a famous speech of former President Ronald Reagan. Not just that, he reportedly seemed to botch the joke as well and when no one laughed, he appeared to get upset.

Biden made a joke about the Navy while addressing the Coast Guard as he quipped, “I can only assume that you'll enjoy educating your family about how the Coastguard is, quote, the hard nucleus around the Navy forms in times of war.” However, his humor reportedly failed to lighten up the atmosphere during the graduation ceremony and he told them, “You are a really dull class.”

People on the internet were quick to call out Biden for lifting a line from Reagan’s speech. In 1988, the 40th president of the US had said in front of the graduating class of the US Coast Guard Academy, “My coastguard aides have been excellent. One of them taught me that that the Coastguard is that hard nucleus about which the navy forms in time of war.” The joke soon became a hit at the time.

But decades later, Biden failed to do so and a comparison video between the two presidents soon went viral, with one user tweeting, “Ronald Reagan at age 77 vs Joe Biden at age 78.” Another user said, “Can you spot the difference?” “Joe Biden is no Ronald Reagan. At this point Joe Biden isn't even Joe Biden,” the third stated. A comment on Twitter read, “Biden: ‘The hard nucleus around...the Navy forms in time of war.’ Comedians know the importance of clarity and meter in delivery. The Great Communicator had both. Biden dropped the word ‘which’ and stumbled to the end of the joke. Hence the audience confusion. So who's dull?” “You can tell Biden was totally expecting a huge response there. Instead, he gets the crickets he deserves,” a user added.


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...





JimH52 said:


> WE WILL ALWAYS CALL OUT LIARS....ALWAYS!



How many lying Democrats have you called out?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> WE WILL ALWAYS CALL OUT LIARS....ALWAYS!



Except when the liar has a D next to their name, right, liar?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden holds a huge lead over former President Donald Trump in a new poll of the 2024 general election — a poll taken barely four months into Biden's current presidency. But it's never too early for some people, and so it is that President Biden holds a commanding 12-point lead over...
> ...



Biden crushes trump in 2024 election polling *​


















* When you add in the tens of millions Dominion fake votes


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Your post was about Trump not the GOP. I agree with DTMB...you need help. Serious help. ZERO chance Biden runs in 2024....30/70 he is still alive in 2024 or knows that he is.


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (May 20, 2021)

Democracy's biggest fault is that 2 idiots can outvote 1 genius. 

BTW I'm not calling all Democrats idiots and I'm not calling all Republican's genius.

In fact, I am calling all Democrats idiots actually the more I think about it, because they are.


----------



## sartre play (May 20, 2021)

The label Biden crushes is as misleading as Trump won by millions. pumped up statements are almost as bad as the big lie.


----------



## JimH52 (May 20, 2021)

Of course...if trump is indicted or in jail....well....The Repubs may need a new leader.


----------



## JimH52 (May 20, 2021)

sartre play said:


> The label Biden crushes is as misleading as Trump won by millions. pumped up statements are almost as bad as the big lie.


It is a poll. It is not a vote count.  Biden crushed trump in 2020.  He can do it again...trump is and will always be a loser.


----------



## Nostra (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden holds a huge lead over former President Donald Trump in a new poll of the 2024 general election — a poll taken barely four months into Biden's current presidency. But it's never too early for some people, and so it is that President Biden holds a commanding 12-point lead over...
> ...


Your Orange Crush is showing.


----------



## Anathema (May 20, 2021)

EXCELLENT!!! Then we can skip the election and go directly to the bloody civil war ending with the extermination of all Liberals and Progressives.


----------



## JimH52 (May 20, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Republicans have been steadily trying to dirty up Ole Sleepy Joe, but the American people *aren't* falling for their BOGUS shenanigans anymore.


Biden is dignified.  His method of governing harkens back to the days of diplomacy and rational decisions....not impulsive Tweets and insulting statements.


----------



## JimH52 (May 20, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> ...


Maybe you wish to join Dominion's lawsuit against Rudy.  They will be happy to accommodate you.....SOBER UP FRANK!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 20, 2021)

GiveMeSports said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



*MORON*!

I agree, Joe has always been a dim bulb.
Now a dim bulb in cognitive decline. Sad.


----------



## Batcat (May 20, 2021)

The polls on Trump have always been rigged and always will be. 

In today‘s batshit crazy world all news and all polls are propaganda. You would be wise to not believe anything your read, or watch from the media. 









						3 Reasons Why Very Few Experts Trust The National Polls That Show Biden With A Huge Lead Over Trump
					





					www.silverdoctors.com


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Of course...if trump is indicted or in jail....well....The Repubs may need a new leader.


jim how come you did not answer what a few people here asked you?..do you call out democrats when they lie or not?....


----------



## otto105 (May 20, 2021)

Meathead said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> ...


The former president will be in jail in 2024.


----------



## Aldo Raine (May 20, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> ...



Maybe not,  but he will be on par with tRump then!
MAGA


----------



## Meathead (May 20, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Damn, I thought Trump would already be divorced and in federal prison after all these investigations.


----------



## otto105 (May 20, 2021)

Meathead said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Jail is coming for him.

The former first lady is waiting for him to die so she can file lawsuits against the will with the grifter family.


----------



## toobfreak (May 20, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




You idiots have been claiming that is coming any day now since 2017!


----------



## toobfreak (May 20, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Biden will be dead or in an assisted living facility by then.
> ...



You think it will take that long to bust Jimmy Carter?


----------



## otto105 (May 20, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Carter?

Did he inflate/deflate is net worth to commit loan fraud?


----------



## toobfreak (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Biden is dignified.


So are most Mafia bosses.




JimH52 said:


> His method of governing harkens back to the days of diplomacy and rational decisions....


His method also hearkens back to the days of black limos, machine guns and brass knuckles.

JOE BIDEN WILL NEVER BE ON ANOTHER ELECTION BALLOT IN HIS LIFE.  He'll be lucky to even make it through his term!


----------



## toobfreak (May 20, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course...if trump is indicted or in jail....well....The Repubs may need a new leader.
> ...




You know the answer, Harry.  Of course not.  You never get a straight answer to any direct question from any of these leftwing lemmings.  If you DO get any, it is always some grade-school, smarmy remark that begs for supporting evidence but never has any.


----------



## toobfreak (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > * When you add in the tens of millions Dominion fake votes​
> ...



I bet those suits are doing about as well as the efforts to try to prove Trump did something wrong with his tax returns while colluding with Russia.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


JIM?.....is this true?....i know you are reading this so answer your critics.....do you call out democrats when they lie or not?...


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 20, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


HIs lack of response tells it all.


----------



## toobfreak (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> > The label Biden crushes is as misleading as Trump won by millions. pumped up statements are almost as bad as the big lie.
> ...


You can't be serious.



JimH52 said:


> He can do it again...trump is and will always be a loser.


Joe Biden can't even remember where he is when he wakes up in the morning.  The staff have to come in, roust him, give him his daily dose of Rivastigmine*, *then remind him he's president for a while longer, has a 15 minute press meeting at 1PM, to watch out for running dogs, and that he needs to sit down and learn the lines he is supposed to read while Jill puts his make-up on to hide all his age spots!


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


he is trying to figure out how he can answer and blame trump......


----------



## otto105 (May 20, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Why would you call a person out for not lying...wait that's for republic pols right.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 20, 2021)

2024 is a zillion years away.  2022 doesn't look so great for the Democrats right now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 20, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...





otto105 said:


> Why would you call a person out for not lying...




are you trying to claim no Democrats lie?


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


are you jimmies spokesperson?.....why dont you let jim answer this.....he is the one who made the statement...


----------



## Mac1958 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Republicans have been steadily trying to dirty up Ole Sleepy Joe, but the American people *aren't* falling for their BOGUS shenanigans anymore.


Biden dirtied up himself. The KGB (FBI) is protecting him by withholding information. Glad that is settled.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden holds a huge lead over former President Donald Trump in a new poll of the 2024 general election — a poll taken barely four months into Biden's current presidency. But it's never too early for some people, and so it is that President Biden holds a commanding 12-point lead over...
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden holds a huge lead over former President Donald Trump in a new poll of the 2024 general election — a poll taken barely four months into Biden's current presidency. But it's never too early for some people, and so it is that President Biden holds a commanding 12-point lead over...
> ...


fake news


----------



## otto105 (May 20, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> 2024 is a zillion years away.  2022 doesn't look so great for the Democrats right now.


How so?


----------



## Dana7360 (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden holds a huge lead over former President Donald Trump in a new poll of the 2024 general election — a poll taken barely four months into Biden's current presidency. But it's never too early for some people, and so it is that President Biden holds a commanding 12-point lead over...
> ...




Biden has not been in office even five months. 

He has not had any time to really set an agenda much less implement it. He is starting to do that.

It's way too early to take any poll for the 2024 election seriously. 

Can we just have some time without the next election being polled?

Full disclosure, Biden was my second to last choice for president. trump being my last choice. 

I voted my conscience in the primary and it wasn't for Biden or trump. 

I put my country before my conscience in the general election. 

So I'm not the best person to ask or approach that subject with since my views of Biden aren't as positive as some people.


----------



## HaShev (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden holds a huge lead over former President Donald Trump in a new poll of the 2024 general election — a poll taken barely four months into Biden's current presidency. But it's never too early for some people, and so it is that President Biden holds a commanding 12-point lead over...
> ...


Dem strategy in fake polls meantion by trolls using fake web sites, in this case is to make GOP not support any future run by the ex-president and thus support another candidate.
With all the tactics combined to keep him off the 2024 ballot, it's clear they don't believe such a poll, otherwise they'd want him to run. -oops!
Former fake polls were used to make cheating elections less suspicious.


----------



## Dana7360 (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Of course...if trump is indicted or in jail....well....The Repubs may need a new leader.




Don't count on that. If he's indicted there's a very good chance they will still support him. 

Even if he's in jail he will still have followers but probably not as many. 

You are dealing with people who believe that Barak Obama is a muslim from Kenya and Michelle is a man.

Never underestimate their stupidity and inability to accept or even see reality.


----------



## toobfreak (May 20, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> Biden has not been in office even five months.  He has not had any time to really set an agenda.





 Bidden set his agenda his first week with the 37+ EO's he signed.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 20, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course...if trump is indicted or in jail....well....The Repubs may need a new leader.
> ...


Obama said he was born in Kenya on the cover of one of his books, shit for brains.

Why shouldn't we believe him?


----------



## Mac1958 (May 20, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > 2024 is a zillion years away.  2022 doesn't look so great for the Democrats right now.
> ...


Just historically speaking.


----------



## blackhawk (May 20, 2021)

The odds are Biden does not run for re-election in 2024 and if I was to pick a possible 2024 Republican nominee in May of 2021 I would go with Ron DeSantis.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 20, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Biden has not been in office even five months.  He has not had any time to really set an agenda.
> ...


Biden has set his agenda:

Price of gas:  up $1.00/gal
Plywood:  Now $80/sheet
Housing:  up 25% in red states.
Middle East:  all out war.
Immigration:  chaos at the border.







That's all we need to know


----------



## 366h34d (May 20, 2021)

To be real, I am not a trump supporter. This kind of poll makes Dems looking like Alzheimer's.  First of all, Biden in 2024, are you kidding me? Then, Trump will run for 2024, you don't know Trump :')


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Biden crushes trump in 2024 election polling


Presidents are elected by the states, not the people.

The GOP’s long game to minority rule is to elect Republicans president contrary to the will of the people.


----------



## toobfreak (May 20, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Biden has set his agenda:  Housing:  up 25% in red states. That's all we need to know




DAMN.  I may have to sell my home to a democrat (let them pay for the inflation).


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Trump: twice impeached, twice failed to win the popular vote, and overwhelmingly voted out of office.

That Republicans would nominate such an unmitigated failure, someone comprehensively unfit to hold any public office, is proof Republicans have nothing but contempt for sound, responsible governance.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


HRC didn't win the popular vote either but why would the popular vote matter? Are football games decided by which team has the most yards or which team has the most points?


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Republicans nominated Trump, and the Democrats nominated Hillary and Biden to run against him....


NEITHER party has a foot to stand on when it comes to integrity.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 20, 2021)

Well of course.
When you literally give people money, they will be voting for you. DUH!


----------



## Dusty (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden holds a huge lead over former President Donald Trump in a new poll of the 2024 general election — a poll taken barely four months into Biden's current presidency. But it's never too early for some people, and so it is that President Biden holds a commanding 12-point lead over...
> ...


2024 is the Trump Noam dream ticket, unless it works out to Noam and a junior Trump


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 20, 2021)

And by the way, I sincerely doubt an 82 year old will be running for election of anything other than president of some nursing home.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


jones take your head out of your fat ass....


----------



## otto105 (May 20, 2021)

HaShev said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> ...


Grow up and use you brain dude.


----------



## otto105 (May 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


2016 is over.

Move on


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 20, 2021)

otto105 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


2020 is over

Move on


----------



## JimH52 (May 20, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> ...


The choice is easy....A competent, well spoken, rational, empathetic man verses an *impulsive, lying, Narcissist* ..... no one needs an agenda to decide who they should vote for.  The GQP is letting trump lead them down a slippery slope.  That is okay with me!


----------



## JimH52 (May 20, 2021)

otto105 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


I found out a long time ago, the GQP cry is...."EVERYONE IS LYING EXCEPT trump..."


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


You found nothing out. You are told what to think and mot likely what to say. The person or persons telling you are just as stupid racist and fascist as you. They made you that way.


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...





JimH52 said:


> A competent, well spoken, rational, empathetic man



Why didn't you run one, instead of Biden?


----------



## BluesLegend (May 20, 2021)

The Dems worst nightmare...Biden runs again in 2024.


----------



## otto105 (May 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


English dude.


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


You understand "you suck"? Get back to me.


----------



## Dana7360 (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...





I still think it's too early to do polling for the 2024 election.

I don't know if you remember this but before Reagan instituting the nonstop campaign in the 80s, America actually didn't have polling or campaigning for an election months after the last one and months into a new presidency.

I sure would like to go back to that. It would do a lot to heal the divides in our nation.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


jim there you are....are you going to answer the question you were asked a few times here?....here it is again.....do you call out democrats when they lie?....


----------



## EvMetro (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden holds a huge lead over former President Donald Trump in a new poll of the 2024 general election — a poll taken barely four months into Biden's current presidency. But it's never too early for some people, and so it is that President Biden holds a commanding 12-point lead over...
> ...


Looks like propaganda to me.

Thank you for using the term "GOPQ".  While it seems like a pretty juvenile thing to do, I am glad to see that you felt free to express your disrespect for the GOP.  I would much prefer to see your opening post as it was intended than to see it modified by someone else, even if you are on the other side of the aisle or if it was intended as an insult.  Politics are ugly, but I always prefer to see them the way they really are.


----------



## JimH52 (May 20, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> The Dems worst nightmare...Biden runs again in 2024.


As long as the GQP sticks with trump, the Dems will be fine.  By then he will either be indicted or found guilty.


----------



## JimH52 (May 20, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


I hope you are not offended when I ignore you....well....actually...I don't care.  The GQP lies about the November 2020 election, the lies about the January 6th mob attack on the United States Capitol and now.....McCarthy's lies about "no one is questioning the November election should show independent voters that the truth is just not in the GQP.


----------



## JimH52 (May 20, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> ...


So...you don't mind the daily lies from the GQP?  Gotcha


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Republicans have been steadily trying to dirty up Ole Sleepy Joe, but the American people *aren't* falling for their BOGUS shenanigans anymore.



the guy who authored the bill that created modern-day systematic racism is already dirty and he did it on his own


----------



## Crepitus (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden holds a huge lead over former President Donald Trump in a new poll of the 2024 general election — a poll taken barely four months into Biden's current presidency. But it's never too early for some people, and so it is that President Biden holds a commanding 12-point lead over...
> ...


A word of advice for the GOPQ:

I know you've already drunk the metaphorical poolside, but if he offers you an actual class of poolside, don't drink it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


let's see, democrats lie and are protected by the democrat propaganda media


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


jim all you had to say was "no i dont call out democrats for lying"....nice dance though....


----------



## MarcATL (May 20, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> the guy who authored the bill that created *modern-day systematic racism* is already dirty and he did it on his own


So you *admit *it! America *is *a racist country.

Well, about damn *time *you saw things *correctly*.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> ...


for three and a half years America was running great we had peace in the middle east, we were energy independent, the economy was great people were working. Along comes Jo and destroys it all.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > the guy who authored the bill that created *modern-day systematic racism* is already dirty and he did it on his own
> ...


I admit democrats are racist and they created the systemic racism


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > The Dems worst nightmare...Biden runs again in 2024.
> ...





JimH52 said:


> As long as the GQP sticks with trump,


GQP


----------



## Crepitus (May 20, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


That didn't happen on President Joe's watch.

Revisionist history is just a lie.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Stop dodging what didn't happen under jo's watch?


----------



## otto105 (May 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Yes, you do suck. That much we can agree on.


----------



## conserveguy877 (May 20, 2021)

I like the fact President Trump is still polling well. Goes to show how much this past election was stolen.


----------



## JimH52 (May 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Then the large orange turd ignored the greatest health crisis in over 100 years.  Tens of thousands of people died because of his lies and .  Now we are tying to dig out of the hole that he dug.....sound familiar?  Obama did the same thing after W allowed the biggest crash since the Great Depression.  That is the MO for the last 40 years.  The GQP screws everything up and then the Dems come in and bring us out of it.  Then the GQP blames the Dems for not doing it fast enough.

The same old song over and over and over...


----------



## JimH52 (May 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Just like the GQP is trying to rewrite the history of January 6th, they want everyone to forget reality and listen to their continuous lies.


----------



## otto105 (May 20, 2021)

conserveguy877 said:


> I like the fact President Trump is still polling well. Goes to show how much this past election was stolen.


If being unwater in polling is good....you’re a maga fuckup sycophant.


----------



## Care4all (May 20, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Which is so relevant in May of 2021, aside from the fact that it's likely neither Biden nor Trump will be running in 2024, but anything you need to feed your TDS.  Seriously, Jim, go see a doctor, because you're ill.


Very true!!!

all it is,

is a reading on where people polled, are standing right now.


----------



## kyzr (May 20, 2021)

I hope that the OP is true.  We don't want to run Trump again anyway, there are many better GOP candidates to nominate.

NFW will 82-year old Xiden be run-able in 2024.  

The OP poll should be Kamala against the GOP field, she probably loses to all of them.


----------



## EvMetro (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


I do not care what kind of spin you put on my post.


----------



## conserveguy877 (May 20, 2021)

otto105 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the fact President Trump is still polling well. Goes to show how much this past election was stolen.
> ...


Pipe down you Corrupt Joe apologist.


----------



## otto105 (May 20, 2021)

conserveguy877 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


What do I have to apologize for?


----------



## justinacolmena (May 20, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Which is so relevant in May of 2021, aside from the fact that it's likely neither Biden nor Trump will be running in 2024, but anything you need to feed your TDS.  Seriously, Jim, go see a doctor, because you're ill.


Will you jackasses please cease and desist from the unauthorized doctoring and drug dealing?


----------



## lennypartiv (May 20, 2021)

One poll run by libs is meaningless.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


*The same old song over and over and over...*
are you talking about your threads?.....


----------



## Who_Me? (May 20, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Republicans have been steadily trying to dirty up Ole Sleepy Joe, but the American people *aren't* falling for their BOGUS shenanigans anymore.


Ole Sleepy Joe beat Trump.  Any Democrat will beat Trump in 2024 if Trump is alive and runs.  The Republican Senate is loyal to the wrong guy.  The Republicans need to regroup behind someone with a vision of the future, not someone who keeps focusing on the lie about the election.  Of course the Bloated One is probably going to be indicted soon anyway.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 20, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Republicans have been steadily trying to dirty up Ole Sleepy Joe, but the American people *aren't* falling for their BOGUS shenanigans anymore.


Do you even listen to some of the shit that comes out Biden mouth ? He dirties himself without any ones interference.
Joe Biden’s Racist Gaffes


----------



## otto105 (May 20, 2021)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have been steadily trying to dirty up Ole Sleepy Joe, but the American people *aren't* falling for their BOGUS shenanigans anymore.
> ...


What is the white guy count up to the the QOP these days?


----------



## conserveguy877 (May 20, 2021)

otto105 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



I see you're one the bonafide Corrupt Joe trolls. Love it how you still get rattled when President Trump is still gaining support for 24'. Enjoy the block.


----------



## otto105 (May 20, 2021)

conserveguy877 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


The small hands of the former president are withering.

Enjoy


----------



## conserveguy877 (May 20, 2021)

Biden apologists are like stink bugs. Not very much of them but carry the odor of an worn down Corrupt Joe.


----------



## Who_Me? (May 20, 2021)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have been steadily trying to dirty up Ole Sleepy Joe, but the American people *aren't* falling for their BOGUS shenanigans anymore.
> ...


We're still aghast of the lies that the Orange Tub of Goo spewed out and is still spewing.  He's a sick individual with no leadership skills, no intelligence, a narcissist, and a liar.


----------



## MarcATL (May 20, 2021)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Do you even listen to some of the shit that comes out Biden mouth ? He dirties himself without any ones interference.
> Joe Biden’s Racist Gaffes


Nothing even close to the horrendous claptrap Trump spewed on the daily. 

Another Republican nothingburger.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 20, 2021)

Meathead said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> ...


It has.....Trump beats her big time.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


In the very beginning of his campaign he promised not to run again....but his political advisors told him to deny that as in it would essentially make him a lame duck President.....thus he quickly backed away from that...no doubt though he will not run again even if he is alive....at the pace of his cognitive decline...I doubt he lasts the year.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 20, 2021)

Who_Me? said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   oh dat orange man he a bad,bad boy.  hehheh

Anyone who supports biden has no legitamacy in referring to anyone else being a liar....biden as the only Presidenrial candidate ever forced to withdraw feom the race for lying and plagarism holds the crown for the worst liar in American Political History.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 20, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


I thought he meant literally run as in he can barely walk or climb stairs.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 21, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you even listen to some of the shit that comes out Biden mouth ? He dirties himself without any ones interference.
> ...


I should have realized by now that like all other partisan hacks you have a problem with your cranium implanted in your fourth point of contact.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 21, 2021)

Who_Me? said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


 I'm no Trump cheer leader he spent money like a Democrat, but It's almost pathological the way you loons ignore the same crap from your side that you accuse Trump of.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 22, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Your Trump deranged antirights fascism (TDAF) blinds you to the actual facts all you believe is a lie.
You're so deranged you can't see the actual lies you are given from the democrat controlled media.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 22, 2021)

otto105 said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Why don't you tell us why you support a racist like jo biden?
Are you a racist or just an antirights fascist pig?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 22, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


just how far down the derangment hole must you go?


----------



## easyt65 (May 22, 2021)

'Biden crushes Trump in 2024 election polling

Yeah....and there were no vaccines in existence prior to Joe Biden being sworn in as a 'legitimate President.


----------



## jknowgood (May 22, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Republicans have been steadily trying to dirty up Ole Sleepy Joe, but the American people *aren't* falling for their BOGUS shenanigans anymore.


You're an idiot.


----------



## Godboy (May 22, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden holds a huge lead over former President Donald Trump in a new poll of the 2024 general election — a poll taken barely four months into Biden's current presidency. But it's never too early for some people, and so it is that President Biden holds a commanding 12-point lead over...
> ...


Are those the numbers before or after Biden shit in his diapers on the 2024 debate stage?


----------



## j-mac (May 22, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Republicans have been steadily trying to dirty up Ole Sleepy Joe, but the American people *aren't* falling for their BOGUS shenanigans anymore.


Nah, Joe’s doing a bang up job of lunacy all by himself ...


----------



## DBA (May 22, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have been steadily trying to dirty up Ole Sleepy Joe, but the American people *aren't* falling for their BOGUS shenanigans anymore.
> ...



Paying people to stay home works. Who would have thunk it?


----------



## Nova78 (May 22, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden holds a huge lead over former President Donald Trump in a new poll of the 2024 general election — a poll taken barely four months into Biden's current presidency. But it's never too early for some people, and so it is that President Biden holds a commanding 12-point lead over...
> ...


Time to take your meds and go take a nappy po.


----------



## JimH52 (May 22, 2021)

Nova78 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> ...


trump is a Liar...he will either be indicted or in jail before 2022.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 22, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


jim sit down, i got some news for you....a hell of a lot of the people you follow without question,are lying to you whenever its suits their agenda.....which is a lot......


----------



## Crepitus (May 22, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Wow, that's ironic.


----------



## lennypartiv (May 22, 2021)

America is sick of phony polls and stolen elections.


----------



## Billy000 (May 22, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Biden Crushes Trump in 2024 Election Poll — Also They’re Polling 2024 Already
> ...


It was clear in 2015 Trump couldn’t handle complete sentences and yet you idiots pretend he is smart. He talks like a goddamn moron.


----------



## otto105 (May 22, 2021)

j-mac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have been steadily trying to dirty up Ole Sleepy Joe, but the American people *aren't* falling for their BOGUS shenanigans anymore.
> ...


Sure, has he suggested ingesting bleach yet.


----------



## kyzr (May 22, 2021)

Billy000 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Look at Trump's Organization, add in a customized Boeing 757, and then look at plagiarizer Xiden's pig pen of extortion and kickbacks.  Your post is plain wrong & stupid.
Xiden is proving that he is totally inept, since he never ran as much as a "lemonade stand".  By 202, if Nancy doesn't 25th his ass by then, Joe will be proven incompetent.








						The Trump Organization | Luxury Real Estate Portfolio
					

The official website of The Trump Organization. Explore our luxury real estate portfolio of the finest hotels, golf courses, estates and more. Learn about our history and the ultimate trump lifestyle.




					www.trump.com


----------



## j-mac (May 23, 2021)

otto105 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



No one has suggested that...ever.


----------



## EMH (May 23, 2021)

IN a free and fair election, traitor Joe would lose to


Jeffrey dahmer
Frank Nitti
Colin Ferguson
Jerry springer
Geraldo
Jenner


----------



## Nova78 (May 23, 2021)

Billy000 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


*Yea Biden is a studdering moron, he has shit for brains.


*


----------



## otto105 (May 23, 2021)

j-mac said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


How about entering UV light into the body?


----------



## JimH52 (May 24, 2021)

Nova78 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


And he beat the brains out of your King named trump.....embarrassing.....


----------



## Nova78 (May 25, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


*Yes, I agree that many stupid fucks voted for studdering Biden.


 *


----------



## otto105 (May 25, 2021)

Nova78 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Nova78 said:
> ...


Stupid fuckups voted for an angry orange.


----------

